
What would happen if you had a golf ball that doubled in density once an hour? - georgecmu
https://www.quora.com/How-long-would-you-have-before-you-ran-into-trouble-if-you-were-given-a-golf-ball-that-doubled-in-density-once-an-hour/answer/Dave-Consiglio?share=1
======
bobx11
That was much more enjoyable than I thought it would be, if you’re on the
fence about reading it. It puts those mass levels into perspective.

------
diffeomorphism
> Gravity is now 50% stronger than normal. Running is nearly impossible and
> many people can’t walk. Nothing can fly, including all airplanes.

That seems quite surprising. This says that no airplane can lift more than
half its own empty weight? For baloons and zeppelins I guess that sounds
reasonable, but cargo planes or jets should be able to lift more, right?

Also, at that point air density should be effected, which should give more
lift.

~~~
dTal
You are correct. Nearly all aircraft are structurally capable of withstanding
2g maneuvers[1]. This doesn't automatically imply sustained flight, as the
induced drag from the high angle of attack may eventually overwhelm a marginal
powerplant, but pretty much any aerobatic, commercial, or military craft
should be perfectly capable of flight.

The density increase will increase lift, yes, but also drag which is the main
enemy. Wings are more efficient at lower angles of attack, so that will
improve. The other types of drag will mostly cancel out.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_factor_(aeronautics)#Desi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_factor_\(aeronautics\)#Design_standards)

~~~
unstatusthequo
Yeah though some long flights woods take off and any flight over an hour might
never arrive

------
tomatotomato37
>9PM: Our golf ball weighs about as much as a blue whale. It is now super-
mammalian.

>10PM: It weighs more than the Space Shuttle maximum payload.

>11PM: It weighs more than the Space Station

>12AM: It weighs more than the Space Shuttle with payload.

I don't know what's more interesting, that the space shuttle can boost a blue
whale into orbit or that we could boost the mass equivalent of the ISS station
into orbit with one launch

------
lwansbrough
> 8am, so dense you can’t pick it up.

Speak for yourself bro. _flexes noodley web developer arm_

These kinds of questions are fun. Very much in the spirit of XKCD’s “what if?”
series.

------
ramblerman
Good read, but I'm a little suspicious of these questions being 'asked and
answered' by the same person.

------
jobigoud
I was surprised by the time it takes to go from neutron star to black hole...

------
bzudo
Fore!

